# 45ACP 230gr FMJ Carry Ammo



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

On the Ed Brown website. FAQ page. "Federal 230 grain FMJ, which is great self-defense ammunition".
What do you all think regarding 230 FMJ as "great self-defense ammunition" ?

It is slow moving, big and heavy. Less over penetration ?

At near double the surface area of 9mm, does little expansion (FMJ ammo) matter ?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think 230gr FMJ 45acp ammo is great self defense ammo. In studies I have heard that they are about just as effective as the 9mm ball ammo which is not considered great ammo. The question I ask is does any Large PD or Federal Agency use 45 ball ammo for self defense? None that I know of but I am sure there are many here that will tell you a .45 anything is the hammer of Thor when it comes to knockdown "which is a myth". If I lived in NJ then I would carry .45 ball ammo but more likely the EFMJ Guard Dog ammo. If it is all I had when someone kicked in my door and I hadn't loaded up HP in my Mags and all I had was the target loads then like Stone Cold Steve Austin and I would give you a *()* yea and blast away with FMJ. I don't want to kill the neighbors cat by bullets going through my apt walls after they pass clean through a person.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe Ed Brown is going by the theory that a 9mm might not expand, but a .45 won't shrink. IMHO bring the best defense ammo you can to the fight. If you don't you might never be able to spend the money you saved buying the FMJ.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Back in the day, all we ever used was hardball ammo in auto feeders, mainly for reliability issues.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think of FMJ Ball .45 ACP ammunition as "great self-defense ammunition."
If it has to be "solid shot," then I'd go to a 200gr SWC, lubricated lead alloy bullet over six grains of WW231.
Otherwise, give me a reliable 230gr JHP, at 900fps.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the 230 Hydrashok or HST would do a better job for sure.


----------

